# Bosch v Dewalt v Milwaukee



## mtngant (Jun 23, 2009)

I’ve used Bosch cordless tools for a few years and haven’t had any problems … they work great and I’ve purchased them at reasonable prices.

However, the brand doesn’t seem to be keeping up with bring out new and useful cordless tools.

Milwaukee seems to be hitting home runs in the R&D dept. From hand tools to cordless they are coming out with very well engineered tools.

Dewalt has long had quality and they continue to bring out good quality tools. In the past, I felt that even though they were best, their cordless were priced too high.

Right now our local home improvement store has both Milwaukee and Dewalt on sale...

What say you on whether to convert … and to which brand???

Thanks!


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Makita.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

mtngant said:


> I’ve used Bosch cordless tools for a few years and haven’t had any problems … they work great and I’ve purchased them at reasonable prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why does it need to be either or? I'm not in the camp that thinks one platform is better. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I've got too much invested in dewalt batteries to buy anything else.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I chose Milwaukee b/c of the broad range of tools. I don't have to have the absolute best of anything, but having flexibility is great.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I have almost all Milwaukee, merely because in the '90's, it was the very best out there. True industrial grade tools. DeWalt was glorified DIY stuff, and Bosch wasn't that great.

I'm still happy with Milwaukee, even though they sold out to TTI. They still seem to be the most durable that I've used, and I'm on that battery platform and I don't need 7 different platforms. :blink:

I have a lot of Bosch for stationary, some Bosch, some Makita, and unfortunately, some Ridgid for handheld. Ridgid is the only the one I highly recommend you NOT buy. It's not pro-grade stuff.

And I don't own any DeWalt. Probably because of my bias against them from 20 years ago. :laughing:


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Why does it need to be either or? I'm not in the camp that thinks one platform is better.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> ...


----------



## mtngant (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I am am only talking cordless tools as I have Bosch, Milwaukee, DeWalt, Makita, Fein, Dremel, Porter-Cable, Skil, and Senco, in corded (or hosed) ... they all have their place.

And I am not getting rid of my Bosch, as I have several tools and batteries that work fine.

However, DeWalt and Milwaukee have more options for cordless tools ... and they are on sale and so I was thinking about starting a new collection of cordless tools. I don't want to carry around more than two sets of batteries and chargers [One set would be preferable].

So, I was looking for your opinion on these two brands, which from my experience are the best at this time. Best for quality and selection of tools. 

Thanks for the comments, keep them coming.


----------



## mtngant (Jun 23, 2009)

DeWalt has cordless finish guns. I like this.

https://www.dewalt.com/products/power-tools/nailers-and-staplers/finish-and-brad-nailers


----------



## mtngant (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay, after a little online searching I see that Makita also has an impressive selection of cordless tools and Bosch has more than I thought. Locally, there is not much available for these two.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

They all make good tools.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

if you do finishing I think Makita is the best option, heavy construction and framing Milwaukee, Dewalt is also good selection and Graco sprayer if you paint, best radio.
Cant really go wrong with any of the 3.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

mtngant said:


> Okay, after a little online searching I see that Makita also has an impressive selection of cordless tools and Bosch has more than I thought. Locally, there is not much available for these two.


You show yourself as being in Eugene, do you not shop at Jerry's? 

http://betterheadforjerrys.com/weekly-ad

No matter what 2 battery platforms are necessary as an 18volt and a 12volt are in order. I have the Milwaukee M12 lineup and swear by them, along with Milwaukee M18, and am heavily vested in Makita 18 volt.


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

I use all cordless tools except my tile saw. No one brand makes all the cordless tools I need nor does one make the best of everything.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtngant (Jun 23, 2009)

Peter_C said:


> You show yourself as being in Eugene, do you not shop at Jerry's?
> 
> http://betterheadforjerrys.com/weekly-ad
> 
> No matter what 2 battery platforms are necessary as an 18volt and a 12volt are in order. I have the Milwaukee M12 lineup and swear by them, along with Milwaukee M18, and am heavily vested in Makita 18 volt.


:clap: Yes, Jerry's is the best. Great service and good selection of everything. And they match prices, even online prices. The reason this thread got started is that Jerry's has Dewalt and Milwaukee on sale. However, they don't carry many less common cordless tools ... mostly drills and a few saws.


----------



## mtngant (Jun 23, 2009)

SearchforSignal said:


> I use all cordless tools except my tile saw. No one brand makes all the cordless tools I need nor does one make the best of everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. That makes sense. I really hadn't thought about going totally cordless. If I am headed that way. Having multiple brands is a good idea.:thumbup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

mtngant said:


> :clap: Yes, Jerry's is the best. Great service and good selection of everything. And they match prices, even online prices. The reason this thread got started is that Jerry's has Dewalt and Milwaukee on sale. However, they don't carry many less common cordless tools ... mostly drills and a few saws.


Welcome to the neighborhood. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mtngant said:


> I’ve used Bosch cordless tools for a few years and haven’t had any problems … they work great and I’ve purchased them at reasonable prices.
> 
> However, the brand doesn’t seem to be keeping up with bring out new and useful cordless tools.
> 
> ...


What tool are you looking for that Bosch doesn't have?


----------



## mtngant (Jun 23, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What tool are you looking for that Bosch doesn't have?


Actually after looking at what they have online, I am more impressed with all they have to offer. I wasn't seeing much happening at the local big box stores with Bosch, but they actually have a good variety of tools.

The Dewalt cordless finish guns are pretty cool and on my want list.

:thumbup:


----------



## mtngant (Jun 23, 2009)

Update: Soon after this thread wrapped up all the local big box stores (incl. Jerry's) started expanding their selection of battery tools. 

I bought some 20v DeWalt batteries at a great price and then a recip-saw and oscillating saw.

Still eyeing the Milwaukee products as I think their R&D department has really stepped up the last few years with hand tools and battery tools.

Thanks for the input you all.


----------

